# Is their a bi polar stage



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

I think sm going through a bi polar stage in my seperation. I swear yesterday I was dowwwwn big time tonite i cudnt give a ****e. I hope it stays like this its how i should feel the way i have been treated. So is their a bi polar stage or have I got it ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HB2428 (Dec 31, 2011)

hurtinme said:


> I think sm going through a bi polar stage in my seperation. I swear yesterday I was dowwwwn big time tonite i cudnt give a ****e. I hope it stays like this its how i should feel the way i have been treated. So is their a bi polar stage or have I got it ;(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I think it's completely normal. I'm three months into a separation and I have good days and bad days. Something can make me very happy, and then something very small will make me cry. It's so hard to go from having someone constantly in your life, to a place where this a large distance. For me, I felt in many ways that I was mourning my relationship with my husband, of him not being in my life like before, of not always having him there. I think separation is something where you go through stages really, there are longer periods of time now where I'm fine, but once and a while I will have a hard 2-3 days. 

The good news for you, is that you are not alone in this. There are many of us going through this right now. I know it's very hard, but try to just take care of yourself. I won't say that it gets a lot easier with time, but I believe you find that you are a stronger person than you ever knew.


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply during thr times I feel ok in the back of my mind i am concerned that i may slip back into anxiety mode finding it all quite strange as i consider myself to be a level type of guy well until this seperation that is. But for now i am trying to enjoy the ups and ride the lows as best as possible. A couple of months of normality would be nice no thinking or talking to myself creating scenarios and what ifs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

